# Blue Diamond puppy food..



## Kate_welsh09 (Nov 30, 2012)

The breeder I got my GSD from said that blue diamond is the best dog food for GS. What kind of food do you guys feed your dogs?:apple:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I haven't heard of "Blue Diamond",,,there is Diamond Dog Food and Blue Buffalo dog food, maybe one of those they are referring to? Or Diamond in a blue bag?


----------



## Kate_welsh09 (Nov 30, 2012)

we got ours from menards. our small dogs eat the small kind and their bag just says diamond and our GS eats from a pink bag. I was just wondering. There was a kind that our vet said that they make for GSD at petsmart. she said that anything made just for the breed is the best kind to get. But its like $50 a bag! We asked our vet about diamond i guess its not blue diamond and she knew nothing about it either.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

most vets aren't really dog nutrionists, just because a food is said to be for a specific breed doesn't mean it's that good of a food

Diamond is a good food, I feed the Diamond Naturals, no corn, wheat,soy..You want to look at the ingredients on dog food, the first 4 ingredients are the most important. 

Costco sells Diamond under the "kirkland" name as well.


----------

